# Hello from the Big Easy!!



## wombat9007 (Dec 15, 2021)

Trying to tie up with some New Orleans Fly Fishing Bro's.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Send a message to @TidewateR - I think he frequents New Orleans and knows how to lay down some line.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I'm in NOLA and fly fish as often as work and weather allow it


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

I don’t fly fish but moved to NOLA from Grand Isle after IDA. Family is back up north so I have weekends free to fish and would like some fishing company as well. Let me know. Could take my boat or yours. If anyone wants to know some good areas in Grand Isle let me know. I fished it a lot. Hopefully they didn’t change too much after the storm. I’m moving back to Minnesota in May. Will be posting my 2013 Skull Island as soon as the site realizes I have met the 20 post minimum to list a boat.


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

Can the north end of the pen be any good this time of year?


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

Also thinking of trying the area south of the Hopedale Marina boat Ramp.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

EvanHammer said:


> Send a message to @TidewateR - I think he frequents New Orleans and knows how to lay down some line.


he sounds like a real winner!


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

Just moved to the Northshore, Mandeville area. Itching to get out when wind and work allow. Would be great to have a partner on the skiff!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> he sounds like a real winner!


*whiner


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

cbTX said:


> Just moved to the Northshore, Mandeville area. Itching to get out when wind and work allow. Would be great to have a partner on the skiff!


My 29 year old twins now live in Lacombe and Mandeville. Unfortunately, the boy did not inherit the fishing gene, but loves the outdoors and has interned at the Wildlife Refuge there in the past.


----------



## eddylinez (Jan 6, 2022)

cbTX said:


> Just moved to the Northshore, Mandeville area. Itching to get out when wind and work allow. Would be great to have a partner on the skiff!


I’m new to the north shore as well. Fly fisherman from Colorado but I know next to nothing about fishing around here, joined this site to learn what kinda boat I need.  I’d love to go out if you ever want some company!


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

Sublime said:


> My 29 year old twins now live in Lacombe and Mandeville. Unfortunately, the boy did not inherit the fishing gene, but loves the outdoors and has interned at the Wildlife Refuge there in the past.


If you’re ever over here visiting, give me a shout!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

cbTX said:


> If you’re ever over here visiting, give me a shout!


Will do. I know I'll be over in March for sure as my son is getting married.


----------



## Alex Norris (May 2, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

eddylinez said:


> I’m new to the north shore as well. Fly fisherman from Colorado but I know next to nothing about fishing around here, joined this site to learn what kinda boat I need.  I’d love to go out if you ever want some company!


Same here! I’ve fly fished all my life but trying to learn saltwater since moving to NOLA. Also boat shopping- good luck!


----------

